# 2018 results



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

So I just received my email informing me my Son and I drew GS ML deer tags. Struck out on a "Speed Goat" AGAIN. 

What tags you all get?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

We ended up with one tag in 12 applications in UT. Can’t complain because we had some tags last year. 

Congrats and good luck to all those who drew! 

Hunting has always been a privilege, now it’s becoming a bit of a rare privilege.————SS


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I hope this thread gets moving and we have a running of the 2018 tags (side from When will it happen thread).

I am still in shock over my Deseret Bull tag.

I also was able to get an archery deer tag - which somehow I failed to do last year. New unit and should be fun!

I might be most excited for my kid to have his first tag though. He was able to get our first choice, for a youth rifle tag. I haven't been on a rifle deer hunt in over a decade so that should be fun. Then again, since I moved to archery deer from ML, hopefully he can get it done with my smokepole! That would sure be fun to see - muzzleloading is something I grew up doing with my dad and what I shot my first deer with. Maybe he can carry that on!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

We did well in my family with deer tags - everyone drew. My wife was the only one that didnt get an any weapon tag drawing muzzleloader. She seemed let down a little so I told her since I drew dedicated we could use her hunt as a husband/wife date type hunt. That cheered her right up (I am a smooth operator). I then broke out the muzzleloader and gave a thorough deep cleaning. She is ready to rock. 

Also, very excited about my 11 year daughter drawing an any weapon tag and being able to hunt all seasons with me also. She just passed hunter safety so this was fitting. 

The wife and I struck out on LE Deer for me and Elk for her as well as OIL but thats ok this year will certainly be one to remember. 

Bring on the antlerless draw!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I got the early rifle tag. But didn't get the LE muzzle elk tag. A little disappointed, I am right there on points. So I will do the all 3 elk hunt thing. Will be a fun fall. 

My daughter did not get her general rifle tag. She said she and her boys want to come hang out on my deer hunt. That is fine with me. If the older grandson wants to get his hunter safety done, I'll let him use my tag for the mentor deal .........if I'm not seeing anything big during the summer. 8)


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I drew the early deer tag and will also be hunting the multi general season elk tag there. My daughter's first year applying and failed to draw a tag. She was pretty bummed out but I offered to mentor my tag to her

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

early rifle deer in kamas for me. everything else was a bust. can't even put in for my favorite tags until last day of may. my other favorite tag will be the 3 season general elk.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I drew a dedicated deer tag and LE Muzzy Bull tag for Manti. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

stick&string89 said:


> I drew a dedicated deer tag and LE Muzzy Bull tag for Manti.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woah!! Enjoy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I got lucky and defied all odds and drew San Juan muzzleloader elk! I've never been the person that has stroke of good luck like that.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i thought that i was the only one who did not draw for the dedicated hunter program this year. but was pleased to hear at work that there were at least 2 of us who did not. however not all is lost my boy drew for an antelope tag. will be chasing speed goats again this year.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Dedicated tag here, and a buddy drew out for a LE elk tag so I will be tagging along as pack mule and caller for that as well.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

I finally drew my LE Muzzy bull tag on the Manti, then the wife and I also drew GS muzzy tags as well. Busy summer for me.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

we got denied on our dedicated , but did draw Wasatch East Archery


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

We all drew deer tags. My wife "should" have drawn an LE elk tag. Little disappointed about that, were maybe banking a little to hard on it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we drew 4 antelope tags and stuck out on one moose and three deer tags. picking up a left over muzzle tag.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Wasatch West Archery I am freaking excited.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Unsuccessful straight across the board for my son and i. Antlerless tags are our next hope.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My daughters drew rifle and muzzleloader deer for Oquirrh-Stansbury. I am still waiting for an e-mail..:?:?:?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> My daughters drew rifle and muzzleloader deer for Oquirrh-Stansbury. I am still waiting for an e-mail..:?:?:?


Rob, one of my techs has been hit, but is still waiting for his e-mail as of this morning too. Congrats to your daughter!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My dad pulled a CWMU buck tag, so that'll be a fun one for him!


----------



## cuse4life (Dec 8, 2017)

New to Utah and first year applying so really wasn't expecting anything. Applied for LE Bull Elk and a general season bucks deer and struck out as expected. Start building up some points.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> Rob, one of my techs has been hit, but is still waiting for his e-mail as of this morning too. Congrats to your daughter!


I just got the unsuccessful e-mail.... Oh well, 2 tags ain't bad I guess.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

MY Dad and I drew our GS buck tags for the Beaver unit.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

Struck out again.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Still awaiting my email, but I am in my third year of the dedicated hunter program so I have a buck deer tag. Haven't been hit for any LE or OIL tags..

My father drew his dedicated tag this year, and hasn't been hit for any LE or OIL tags either.


----------



## utaharcher (Nov 18, 2009)

I drew wasatch muzzleloader elk. Any help in areas is greatly appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

I drew the LE Manti muzzleloader bull elk and general buck East Canyon. Should be an epic year. This will be my first time hunting the Manti but I've heard good things. Got to spend some serious time up there this summer getting familiar with the unit.


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

I drew LE antelope and muzzleloader deer. At least I think I did. The charges are still on the CC but I have not received an email yet.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Archery Deer - Pine Valley for me. No moose yet.

My daughter drew her 4th choice, AW deer, early Kamas and her hubby, my son-in-law also drew his 4th choice, AW deer, early Kamas. And, yes their son, my 15 year old grandson, also drew his 4th choice, AW deer, early Kamas! And no, they didn't do a group application. Hmmm! (No, we're not complaining.)


----------



## Sarnt5m0kr (Nov 5, 2017)

Wasatch muzz elk and DH deer for me and GS muzz deer for the wife.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

2 GS deer tags for us-- out of 7 hunters...... 

Elkfromabove-- did they happen to have points? Just wondering based on the choice. Send me a PM if you'd rather.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I got my usual general muzzleloader buck deer and just bought points for LE elk and OIAL.

My friend in NM drew one of the LE late muzzleloader tags in the general unit we usually hunt. So we'll do a sweet combo hunt with the deer tag and general muzzleloader elk tags.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Packout said:


> 2 GS deer tags for us-- out of 7 hunters......
> 
> Elkfromabove-- did they happen to have points? Just wondering based on the choice. Send me a PM if you'd rather.


No deer points for any of us. I and my grandson drew last year and this was my son-in-law's first app ever and my daughter's first one since about 2009.

Like I said, we're not complaining! I live in Enoch (Cedar City), so my hunt is about 10-20 miles SW of home in Aug/Sep and I have friends here I can hunt with if I choose, but my daughter's family lives in West Valley so I can go with them in Oct. (since they don't know how to field dress a deer :grin. If you know me at all from this forum, you know I hate the unit by unit hunts because most of the time it breaks up family hunts, but in this case, just the opposite happened. Who woulda thunk?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

My son drew a Cache Archery buck tag and I drew Archery Buck- Box elder for me. Looks like a corn fed deer for me this year. Struck out on antelope with 6 points. hopefully next year. I am eligible for elk again. So I want to get this antelope hunt over with. Good luck to all!


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

I struck out on my LE and OIL apps and already had GS deer, entering year 2 of 3 in dedicated program for Zion unit. I plan on buying the new GS multiseason bull tag along with a PLO cow tag.
My wife cashed in her 5 preference points and drew Monroe muzzy deer, that will be a really fun hunt. Hoping she draws one of the few Monroe cow tags available to make it a combo buck/cow hunt. 
A good friend drew Mt. Dutton archery elk, I plan on spending the last week of the season to help him out.


----------



## Rdog (May 17, 2018)

By some miracle I drew a Manti Muzzleloader elk tag. As someone who has watched all of my family shoot an elk in front of me and I've yet to get one myself I'm hoping this is the start of my luck turning around! :mrgreen:


----------

